# Plakat für Geburtstagsfeier!!



## Krasse (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo

auf was muss man bei so ein plakat alles achten?
Und welche Ideen hättet ihr so?
Gibt es auch so Tutorials?

lg daniel


----------



## Remme (9. Januar 2008)

drauf achten meiner Meinung:

1. Nicht zu grell oder zuuu bunt
2. Gutleserliche Schriften
3. mindestens einen "eyecatcher"
4. entweder homogene Übergänge oder alles richtig extrem geradlinig, aber nichts dazwischen

so fürn den Anfang. und wenn du es zum Druck schicken willst nicht vergessen CMYK

lg

p.s.: Für Ideen komm ich später wieder, wenn ich meinen Laptop um die eckegebracht habe .. argh windoof


----------



## Krasse (9. Januar 2008)

http://www.ruetnrock.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/ruero07_a2_20070526_final.jpg

wie erstelle ich so einen hintergrund? mit festen rechtecken oder einfach ein filter?


----------



## ink (9. Januar 2008)

Mit Flächen, nimm das Rechteck-Werkzeug, danach das Zeichstift-Werkzeug und dann kannst du die Punkte so zihen das du diesen Effekt bekommst.
Und nimm eine gute Aufteilung des Plakats und nicht mehr als 2 (max 3) verschiedene Schriftarten.


----------



## ink (9. Januar 2008)

Aber für maximale Bearbeitkeit (geiles Wort) sind Brushes nicht der Renner.


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. Januar 2008)

Hier noch eine kleine Form welche diese Retrostrahlen einfacher erstellen lässt:http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/268572-retrostrahlenform.html


Alex


----------

